# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Ищу звукозаписывающую компанию

## Grennynupet

Слушайте, у меня такая проблема.. Шеф захотел нам на 8-е марта сделать подарок—запись в профессиональной студии нашей любимой песни. И поручил, как всегда, блин, мне! А я в этом вообще ничего не понимаю((. Надо выбрать песни, договориться со всеми нашими «милыми» дамами в какой день и время они могут приехать в студию звукозаписи и записать голос, все это согласовать, узнать сколько стоит! Пипец, короче! Я как умная ввела в яше «студия звукозаписи», начала звонить. В первых двух мне что-то невнятное бормочут—еще новый год празднуют, наверное. Один вообще какими-то терминами мне сыпать начал.. А я, хоть девушка и неглупая, но слова «мастеринг» не знаю, уж простите! А «сведение» - у нас Нина Федоровна по этой части, дебет с кредитом ежемесячно сводит, да еще мою подругу Ксюху с замом Евгения Григорича))). 
Шеф хочет, чтоб мы записывались там же, где все звезды, говорит, что по деньгам не особо важно сколько выйдет, главное, чтобы мы все в Женский день себя звездами почувствовали—эти песни на корпоративе диджей играть будет))). 
Если у кого есть контакты хорошей профессиональной студии с нормальным портфолио (чтоб звезды записывались у них) —киньте плиз, расцелую в знак благодарности, хи-хи;)))

----------

